# String Quartet #6



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B38Mh8TG91rRNk81bzVIMUstQms&usp=sharing

String Quartet #6

I Nachtsmusick
II Scherzo
III Melodie
IV Tango / V Motet


----------

